

Big Blunders Job Hunters Make - grellas
http://online.wsj.com/article/SB10001424052748703615104575328641186507512.html?mod=WSJ_hps_MIDDLESixthNews

======
tptacek
This all looks like good advice, even in tech, except for the bit about going
around HR showing arrogance. I'm certain that HR people don't _like_ attempts
to bypass their inept and counterproductive processes. But HR people are
_almost never_ hiring influencers. Any place they are influencers, you don't
want to work.

------
motters
Not terribly informative. Most of these things are just common sense in any
social situation, not only job interviews.

~~~
tptacek
People really do have a bad habit of telling me about their personal problems
in interviews. Get the job, then work out the logistics.

